# show off your bribris



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just outta curiosity.....I would really love to see everyones bribris....of course, to all of you motherfroggers who are currently working with them. Also thougjt itd be neat to learn how many froggers are working with them... Soooo

Post pics!!!


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Reason I posted this, is because being my favorite morph, I hear they qre apparently somewhat variable as of late, so Id love to maybe see a totally new pattern or at least to me


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Not my frog but it is my pic. I think she's beautiful.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Very nice!!!


frogface said:


> Not my frog but it is my pic. I think she's beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 22850


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

cairo11 said:


> thought itd be neat to learn how many froggers are working with them


not many as you can see by the response to your thread. 

cool frogs but i think they got sort of overshadowed by the surge of similar looking el dorado imports a couple years ago. i had seen bri bri's going for $200 ea, and then eldos came, and the price as well as the interest seemed to drop off significantly.

james


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

james67 said:


> not many as you can see by the response to your thread.
> 
> cool frogs but i think they got sort of overshadowed by the surge of similar looking el dorado imports a couple years ago. i had seen bri bri's going for $200 ea, and then eldos came, and the price as well as the interest seemed to drop off significantly.
> 
> james


But dont you think in a way it should make them more desiriable in a way for some froggers to actually show what a real bribri should look like and put to rest all those recent import ifs? If it makes any sense at all? Kinda like almirante and mancreek being the counterfeit true blue jeans...which I noticed made people try to acquire the true bj form...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

to those in the know, yes of course, as time goes on i would expect the CR pums would become more sought after, but to a lot of people, i think, its all about the "look" of the frog. take for example folks who liken banded leucs to lehmanni. we both know that those 2 couldnt be farther apart, but the fact that one goes for $35 and the other for 10-20 times that, makes many people happy to "settle" for the cheap imitations. 

james


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Very true.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

The group of us that just returned from Panama/CR with BLK Jungle, have at least a few hundred Bri Bri pics from wild animals. Getting them all cataloged and uploaded is another story though :-0


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I have 25 or so individual Bri Bri pics from our trip with Chris van der Lingen last week.

Here is a wild type in situ pic as an example. The were plentiful in this locale.


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

james67 said:


> to those in the know, yes of course, as time goes on i would expect the CR pums would become more sought after, but to a lot of people, i think, its all about the "look" of the frog. take for example folks who liken banded leucs to lehmanni. we both know that those 2 couldnt be farther apart, but the fact that one goes for $35 and the other for 10-20 times that, makes many people happy to "settle" for the cheap imitations.
> 
> james


 This scenario is similar to the import year scenario. Older imports always seem to be more highly regarded for one reason or another and as a result, some will pay more. Most won't though.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

that "some reason or another" is basic supply and demand. we have to be realistic and admit that although hundreds if not thousands of specimens may come from a single collection, as time moves on the majority perish, decreasing supply and driving prices up. 


but in this case were talking specifically about frogs which reside in a country that shut off export over a decade ago. it seems reasonable then that these could command higher prices for that fact alone (similar to the Oophagas from colombia and ecuador) however with frogs that look very similar (and of the same species) legally being exported from neighboring panama, we see instead that people's focus seems to be drawn to the new imports which not only have that "new frog" appeal, but generally cost less as well.

its one of the tragic aspects of the hobby IMO, the ebb and flow of popularity and peoples willingness to simply move on to the next new fad in frog imports without attempting to create secure captive populations of existing lines.

james

on a side note: i believe brian of brian's tropicals has had his bri bri's or some time and at least used to regularly have some offspring available


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Older imports/lines can fetch higher pricing simply b/c there are not many left around after the initial 'die offs' [various reasons]

Frogs like Bri Bri, Colon, BJ and the like will typically cost more, but it is still a 'keep what you like' recommendation if you are looking to acquire them.


'Cheap' freshly imported animals cost less for good reason....many wont make it a year, and fewer still will become reliable breeding stock for years to come.

btw: Bri Bri are still one of my favorites, but when I bought mine they were 600$ a pair 5 yrs ago.

[and if someone knows of CB Lehmanni [James ;-) ] available for 350-700$ each let me know....quick]


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> [and if someone knows of CB Lehmanni [James ;-) ] available for 350-700$ each let me know....quick]


i would say $600-700 is a reasonable price for lehmanni, although i have seen them go for much more than that. im sure they could be found for less (than $600) with some good connections and networking. theres a plethora of animals out there hiding in peoples collections. but after the witch hunts here on DB is it any surprise you dont see them offered or even talked about? 

cough* FRED cough*

james


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry for my atrocious picture taking skills, but here are a few of my 'pair'. They are Frye line, purchased from Brians Tropicals about 2.5 years ago. I am still having a hard time confirming one of the frogs. I have separated the calling male, but the other is giving me a headache trying to sex. It is not getting any bigger than the male, but yet it is not calling, although I thought I might have faintly observed something, but cannot confirm that. It seems to be in good health, I took in a fecal sample to our local exotic vet and everything came back ok. It eats well and is constantly out and about, so I am assuming everything is ok. I am getting impatient cause they are already 2.5 years old and I feel like I am wasting time in getting them to breed. I need a female! lol. I am glad this thread was started I was curious who else was working with them....obviously not many!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

^ 'looks' female to me [top pic], but I would expose it to a know female [any morph] and see if you can get it to call....

I've even gotten them to call at imitators when newly introduced in a QT set up to test the sexes.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

twohoops21 said:


> Sorry for my atrocious picture taking skills, but here are a few of my 'pair'. They are Frye line, purchased from Brians Tropicals about 2.5 years ago.


Rich actually got his from Brian, so they're Brians line or who ever Brian got his from. 

Nice pics though.


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> ^ 'looks' female to me [top pic], but I would expose it to a know female [any morph] and see if you can get it to call....
> 
> I've even gotten them to call at imitators when newly introduced in a QT set up to test the sexes.


Lol Shawn! All of those pics are the male! The bottom three are from when I first got them. LOL, See how I am irritated?  I guess I need to get a female something...I sold my collection to focus on thumbs and pums so right now they are my only small frog, unless I could do it with leucs, as those are my only other frogs right now. Since I have built the new tank set up for them, they have been separated. Do you think I should put the 'unknown' in with the male, in the new tank?



Chris Miller said:


> Rich actually got his from Brian, so they're Brians line or who ever Brian got his from.
> 
> Nice pics though.


When I emailed Brian 3 weeks ago for some info on his line, I was told that they were from Frye....Maybe I need to speak with Rich also.

Edit: I just emailed Brian again for clarification, and his response was "One of my pair is from Frye and one is from Tuss Taylor." Just an FYI for those interested.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

ha. so much for my skills 

I see the dark throat patch on the bottom pics, and the color was more red, so I thought the top 2 were the other animal. Certainly a plump male....

Good luck with a girl....

Or you would sell me the male....I need one


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> ha. so much for my skills
> 
> I see the dark throat patch on the bottom pics, and the color was more red, so I thought the top 2 were the other animal. Certainly a plump male....
> 
> ...


Or you could sell me your female...I need one of those!


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

twohoops21 said:


> Or you could sell me your female...I need one of those!


Rich Frye actually has two females available right now if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

twohoops21 said:


> When I emailed Brian 3 weeks ago for some info on his line, I was told that they were from Frye....Maybe I need to speak with Rich also.
> 
> Edit: I just emailed Brian again for clarification, and his response was "One of my pair is from Frye and one is from Tuss Taylor." Just an FYI for those interested.


I just wanted to amend this info as I spoke with Rich tonight for about 45 min, and he set me straight with the Rich/Brian lineage debate. Chris was right in his above statement, Rich did purchase them from Brian. Brian may have been confused on what frogs came from where (when he sent me the email) as there were many frogs changing hands during that time between the two. So I would imagine that Brians lines are from Tuss Taylor. Sorry for the confusion!

And on a positive note...I should be getting a nice package from Rich next week!!!!! Hopefully it will help my breeding situation!


----------

